

Bernie Sanders’s Message Resonates with a Certain Age Group: His Own - bhaile
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/29/us/politics/bernie-sanders-campaign.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=photo-spot-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news

======
dalke
Few in media have no idea what to do with an actual liberal. It's easy to see
that he knows his history, and interpret that observation as a negative.

I completely agree with his social democratic views. This is easily accused as
being "socialist" and somehow un-American. But the only reason this is the
case is because of decades of anti-liberal propaganda. The easiest way to see
that is to look in history and see when the top marginal tax rate was 90%.
Which is what Sanders does.

This is even more effective when conservatives - who definitely draw from a
similar age group if Fox's demographics are any indication - harken back to
the 1950s as some sort of golden era.

If instead you want to turn his positive into a negative, you take out the
_reason_ why he uses that strategy and just focus on the _old_ part of the
message.

His message resonates with me. I am not in his age group. You'll note too that
the article didn't say if the message also resonates with Baby Boomers, Gen X,
Gen Y/Millennials, or any other age group. (He was born in 1941, so he's not a
Baby Boomer.)

But by only focusing on the people his age or older, it come across as not
resonating with a younger age group. (In first order predicate logic, this
would be an obviously false inference. But I suspect most people will use an
argument from silence, despite the difficulties of that argument.)

